# PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Core i5-12400F und RTX 3050 für 1.100 Euro [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Core i5-12400F und RTX 3050 für 1.100 Euro [Werbung]*

					Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 3.000 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Core i5-12400F und RTX 3050 für 1.100 Euro [Werbung]*


----------

